# Awesome Idaho buck



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll just post the link to it here... due to our UWN rules on plagiarism. Cool buck!









Idaho Bowhunter Tags Monster Nontypical Buck on Opening Day


It was a long and brutally hot opening day of archery season in southern Idaho, but for Hunter Crownover and his dad, the reward was well worth the wait.




www.outdoorlife.com





-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Once in a lifetime buck there. Dang, I'd be wearing a huge smile for a year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

OH crap , did i just shoot an ELK ??????? hahahahahah


----------

